# Venison Hamburger cause an upset stomach?



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Yesterday morning when Knuckles woke up, he ate and a little while later he threw up. He ate bit more awhile later and he seemed fine. I had to take my husband for surgery yesterday so he was crated from 9-3 until my girls got home with a break at 11:00 when my niece came over and let him out for a little bit. I called her and asked about him and she said he was fine. When we got home around 5:00 my daughter said he barely ate when they let him out, but he threw up before he ate, but it was liquid. Then he threw up his food. He ate around 8:00, which I normally don't let him do but I figured if he was eating I'd let him. He kept that down fine. I can't say much about his activity level because he was crated and I was gone. But when I put him in his crate for the night I found that he had thrown up while I was gone and probably ate it. (there was a wet mushy spot on the pad) He was fine all night, just overly quiet, he usually whines quite a bit - went out at 11:00 and 5:00 and pooped both times. The girls did take both dogs for a walk around 4:00 and they said he did fine.
Now the night before I made meatballs with venison hamburger (ground venison & pork) and we had one left so I used it as a treat for both dogs, so he had about 1/2 golf ball size meatball. Could that have made him have an upset stomach? He seems fine this morning (he's torturing Saki as I type this). 

He does all of a sudden seem skinny to me, though. Like he lost his puppy fat in one day. Right behind his ribs. But he got real tall in the past few days though too. LOL So I don't know if I'm just being paranoid or not.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Unfamiliar food can cause digestive upset, though half a golf ball sized portion doesn't sound like very much. Still, if your pup has no further difficulties I'd say he was just responding to the food. As far as being skinny, it sounds like he is just going through a growth spurt. Just make sure he isn't growing TOO fast. You want slow steady growth in a large breed puppy to avoid problems later on.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

A sudden change in food can certainly cause some digestive problems but what you have described doesn't seem very significant. You didn't mention your puppy's age. Younger puppies are sometimes more sensitive to diet changes. Obviously if this situation persists you should visit your vet. In the meantime I would suggest a good quality puppy food and a routine feeding regiment.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

At that age if he throws up and doesnt poop is when you start worrying that maybe he got into something that has blocked him. It was probably just too rich a treat for as young as he is. Maybe some species in it as well? Onion is somewhat toxic to dogs.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Maybe some species in it as well? Onion is somewhat toxic to dogs.


Duh. *slams head on table* Wow do I feel stupid. Of course there was spices. Chili powder & Garlic/Pepper mix.... and chopped onions.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Kittilicious said:


> Duh. *slams head on table* Wow do I feel stupid. Of course there was spices. Chili powder & Garlic/Pepper mix.... and chopped onions.


Uh-oh..........there you go then. Problem solved  BTW avoid onions at all times, can be bad news for dogs.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

